# Cold Smoker Box from Rec Tec



## rellwood (Jul 9, 2016)

New to Smoking meats and just got a Rec Tec, Made great Pork Ribs. I was wondering if anyone has the Cold Smoker Box from Rec Tec and how they like it. I've read some reviews on line and not sure about the ability to smoke salmon or cheese. My thought would be to use a smoke tube in the main part of the grill and hopeful that will keep a low enough temp in the box as to not melt the cheese.

I would like to know now if any one has one of these and if it is worth it?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2016)

Based on the review below and others, I'd say it's not suitable for cheese or true cold smoked salmon.

http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=35408.msg300366#msg300366


----------



## thorn73 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have the cold smoker box for my RecTec and it works great if you do what you described by putting a tube or other smoke generator in the main body of the grill. If you run the grill it gets to hot even at the lowest setting. I have smoked a ton of cheese in it using my smoke tube in the grill. It also works great as a warming area while cooking on the grill. I put trays of beans and various other stuff in there and it has been awesome for that extra room for that stuff.


----------



## rellwood (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank youThorn73 for your reply. I'm still thinking about getting one. I like the idea of having extra space for warming or smoking.


----------



## thorn73 (Jul 11, 2016)

I really like mine but just know what your getting so your not disappointed. :-)


----------



## rellwood (Jul 26, 2016)

Just order the Cold Smoker Box from Rec Tec. Looking forward to smoked cheese and smoked deviled eggs.


----------



## westby (Jul 27, 2016)

Cold smoke box is a bit of a misnomer. You will not be able to smoke cheese in it - it gets too hot and the cheese will melt.


----------



## rellwood (Jul 29, 2016)

I was thinking if I use a smoking tube in the main part of the grill and then place the cheese in the Cold smoke part. If it starts getting hot I can open the main part of the grill to cool down. I think this might work.


----------



## thorn73 (Jul 29, 2016)

That is what I do rellwood and it didn't get to hot even on a 85 degree day.


----------



## dan clements (Oct 12, 2016)

I really enjoy the cold smoker, and use it quite a bit. Great for bacon and cheese.

If you purchase one, a hint on the install. The circular metal piece is a backing plate the is placed in the grill behind the upper two bolts (see photo). The instructions are a bit murkey. This is also a two person job.

Good luck!













IMG_1540.JPG



__ dan clements
__ Oct 12, 2016


----------



## dan clements (Apr 13, 2017)

I see several folks indicating the RecTec cold smoke box temperatures are too high for cold smoking items like cheese and pork belly. Here is a photo of thermometers about four hours in smoking a pork belly for bacon.

Air temperature was 45-50 degrees, and I used the Xtreme Smoke toggle turned on. My guess is that having the fan turn on and off, and having pellets smolder also acts to keep temps lower. Temp about 70 in lower part of box, 115 in upper section.

I have used smoke tubes in the past, and they work quite well. Have not used it since I purchased the cold smoke box.

We live north of Seattle, so the climate is more moderate than other parts of the country. The cold smoker works great for us!













IMG_0244.JPG



__ dan clements
__ Apr 13, 2017


----------



## jfanch (Apr 19, 2017)

here is my traeger pro 22 i installed the rectec cold smoker on. havnt tried cold smoking with it yet.













IMG_0666.JPG



__ jfanch
__ Apr 19, 2017


----------



## millerspal (Sep 26, 2018)

When using the smoke tube are you simply using the smoke tube for the production of smoke and not turning the smoker on?


----------

